# Finally All Done



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

I built my track with help from great folks on this forum 5-10 years ago and then built my home theater around it in the last 3 years. Note to self, never again finish a basement room with a bunch of big heavy stuff in the room, what a pain. A track is w-a-a-ay more fun for parties than a pool table. The wife didn't agree at first but now does.


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

check the pix in my gallery


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice looking layout, and congrats on finishing off the Basement.


Rob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good looking track/setup!!! Done the pool table thing, it soon becomes a big shelf/storage center...Got rid of it, then finished off the basement. I'm better at a banked turn than a corner pocket myself...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great lookin little layout!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Good looking track.What did you use for the side of the track.


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

I used foam core poster board for the aprons, right height easy to cut/trim. Then filled seams with white lightning caulk. ...half my house is white lightning caulk... Then oil-based rustoleum flat black paint on the track and aprons. I forget if I used a paint primer, I would now. I remember using a razor blade to get the paint off the power rails.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks.Nice work,Tom


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

That's a great layout. I love it.


----------

